# Obi



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone know what time Obi comes home today ... I won't be relaxed until I know he is home with his family and snuggled up next to Clare ....

Maybe Clare can post a pic of him chilling at home ... 

Obi you are so special ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

11 this morning


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent .. thank you xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She'll be there right now! 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will just feel happy when I know he is home ... I know you will all feel the same ..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

*He's home!!!!*

Just a very quick post to say he's home and looking so much better than I was expecting! 

When they brought him out I was sitting on the floor and he just buried his head in my lap and cried. I was crying. Other people in Reception were crying..all very emotional but just so very happy to have him home. 

Clare
x

p.s. will post some pics later


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

......... and now I am crying! Lets all cry together! 

So pleased he is home Clare. I'm sure it is going to be hard work for you initially but your family is now all together. Welcome home Obi. 

Karen xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg I feel so happy  I know I hardly know anyone here but I already feel like I know at least your doggies <3
Me and Vincent will have a mini hurray party in Obi's honour!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

and now me too!!!!!:cry2: but happy tears.
Welcome home Obi and so glad he doesn't look too bad. Great news


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love and hugs from all of us :hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What *WONDERFUL* news!! I'm so glad Obi is better than you expected! The force has definately been with Obi to help him recover so quickly. And fingers crossed he continues to do so.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

..... and I'm crying. You're a star Obi and so's your mum


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just a very quick post to say he's home and looking so much better than I was expecting!
> 
> When they brought him out I was sitting on the floor and he just buried his head in my lap and cried. I was crying. Other people in Reception were crying..all very emotional but just so very happy to have him home.
> 
> ...


Oh gawd!! now i've started again!! These puppies have played havoc with my emotions!! I am a big soft, sobbing mess


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

I bet that was a very emotional reunion. Im so glad you have your boy back. What a relief. x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

So happy Obi is back with you  Hope he gets stronger and better every day xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Also sobbing with joy for you, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

:cry2: welcome home to little Obi ... hope all goes well. Lots of love, xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm crying too - my face is just permanently damp at the moment :cry2:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG how I love happy tears......welcome home Obi.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm crying too - my face is just permanently damp at the moment :cry2:


 .... But because of your cold?? Eewwww. J xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> .... But because of your cold?? Eewwww. J xx


..... and Obi, and Picnic, and Katie's pups, and your video - I cry at everything - oh, and the dampness is only from my eyes - I do blow my nose


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you have him home - hope he continues to do well and keep us all posted still on his progress.

Big hugs to you and big kiss for obi as we are not allowed to hug him yet xx


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh such lovely news she says through blurry eyes. So glad to hear Obi is home with you Clare! Enjoy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome home Obi :jumping::jumping:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I feel like being crazy .... yippy .. I am so happy .... he is home


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fantastic news, welcome home Obi, think you will come on leaps and bounds now. You know you're home. :hug:

Clare, re the coat. I need to pop into the pet shop, I'll aks if I can buy one and return if not suitable. That way if you want one, I could the 14" and the 16" if you like. I'll be back down in Christchurch in two weeks time, so its no hassle.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome Home Obi!! xxxxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah Obi's home!!! Fantastic news Clare. Here's hoping he continues to get better very quickly like he has so far. Thank goodness for medicine & thank goodness for vet insurance!!!

Harri x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Great news and here a so called tough Rugby Player(Ex) and I'm filling up


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

What a relief Obi is doing well, lets hope now he is home he will have a very speedy recovery xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I'm crying too, welcome home Obi xxx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

So am I!! Welcome home Obi! Hope you,re back to normal soon
Pip X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,
Obi has had a good afternoon - resting, eating and drinking (and more drinking, drinking and drinking). They weren't wrong about the steroid side affects!

He's walking much better than I was expecting and I can touch his face and legs and underbelly but nowhere else on his body just yet. We had a little snooze on my bed this afternoon (well he did, I just couldn't stop watching him :kiss. He's got some lovely bald spots....two on his neck and back from the spinal tap and various ones on his legs from all the injections. One of his legs does look odd - maybe I should get him clipped like a show poodle now?  He has some serious matts (his first - typical!) and I think when he is well enough he is going to have to be clipped pretty short. The Clinician said the hair will take extra long to regrow because of the steroids - oh well - it's just a temporary blip - a "bad hair few months" as opposed to a day!

All in all very happy with his progress and still on a high that he is back home. :whoo::whoo::whoo:























































Clare & Obi
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lovely Obi.. you dont know how good it is to see you .... I wish I could be there to give you a gentle cuddle ... maybe best I dont, I would only get your mum crying ...

Just so happy you are home xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

aahh - Obi - so good to see you !
Well done Clare - looks like you have him really comfortable - hope you get some sleep tonight & tomorrow brings more happy milestones x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow - bless his little heart. When you think where you were last Monday - what a journey. The bond between you two will now be immense


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Aahhh sweet Obi, bless him. 

I hope he (and you) have a good night ... and hope the good progress continues.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad that Obi is now home and in your safe care.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous Obi. I'm loving the poodle clip on his leg! Lol. Bless his heart. So pleased he is home where he should be. Thanks for the photos.

Karen xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

So glad obi is back home with his mummy. Hope you all sleep well tonight and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Maisie sends kisses and cuddles to obi. Xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwwww bless him. Really glad he's home where he belongs with you Clare XXX


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Never expected to see photos of the little man! What a bonus! If only he knew how many people he's brought to tears this week. Through shock, sadness and happiness. Well let's hope the tears of happiness continue .

Sleep well Obi xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sleep tight tonight with your lovely Obi home with you again. Let us know how he is tomorrow  :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Obi,Obi,Obi how you've touched all our hearts.... and the thought of him crying when he saw you Clare OMG. His room looks spot on just what he needs...may the rest of his recovery be a speedy one...once again much love x x x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just a very quick post to say he's home and looking so much better than I was expecting!
> 
> When they brought him out I was sitting on the floor and he just buried his head in my lap and cried. I was crying. Other people in Reception were crying..all very emotional but just so very happy to have him home.
> 
> ...


Oh darn - here am I, aka the Ice Queen (or supposedly 'the strong one'), shedding a tear for you all. So pleased he is back where he belongs.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just a very quick post to say he's home and looking so much better than I was expecting!
> 
> When they brought him out I was sitting on the floor and he just buried his head in my lap and cried. I was crying. Other people in Reception were crying..all very emotional but just so very happy to have him home.
> 
> ...


I have just caught up with this! So glad he is home!  Bless him, poor Obi, this made me well up. Hope he is doing well now he is home. xxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very happy to hear that Obi is home & has had a good day  & I hope he keeps improving quickly, I love his little bald patches bless him


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Obi!!! Little patch work doggy Thanks for the pics Clare he look quite relaxed at home, eating and snoozing.
Clare you could just try scissoring him rather than full short clip.You could do this at home rather than a groomer pulling him around.when he is feeling less tender. I do Weller and thankfully the curly coat hides a multitude of my sins. He will obviously still have patches but once his coat starts to grow again even just the very beginning will make it less obvious. As for black dogs they have very pale skin. 
Lovely to see him home xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhh dear sweet little Obi, what an experience you have had. He looks so relaxed in his pictures but he must be wondering what the hell has been going on! Hope you had a good night's sleep without too many peeps to see if Obi was OK xxxxxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

How is he feeling this morning??


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad Obi is home, wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone. He is really improving fast now! He rubbed up to me when I came down this morning (decided he was better off downstairs) and has let me gently stroke his back and body without yelping. I feel some big cuddles coming on :hug:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's fab news Clare  Oh he knows he's loved


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely news for a Sunday morning


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww thats great news, bet he really wants some cuddles too bless him. I bet he has missed them just as much as you have- you will have to take a day off* just to cuddle him when he is well enough!! (*for his health and wellbeing, obviously)!!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I am so emotional as well. Really glad Obi is getting better already and he had a good night. Bless him for all the patches showing what he has been through. I am still impressed that you put your foot down do investigate for checking him on meningitis. WELL DONE, YOU!!! So happy for you all. I will ask my sister, her dog had to be on steriods for a while, what her experience was. From what I remember, Kaju, the dog was always hungry and his hair thinned out, so he had a coat for him to keep him warm outside and someone knitted a body warmer for inside, bless him


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely news Clare. 

I see on the Petrange site for coats that one of them has the higher neck you were taking about. Did you see it.?

http://www.petrange.co.uk/breathe-comfort-dog-coats-with-underbelly


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow that is fab news .. it seems like cockapoo bouncy like kids .... 

Oh I cant wait to hear you are back to Obi hugging....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely news Clare.
> 
> I see on the Petrange site for coats that one of them has the higher neck you were taking about. Did you see it.?
> 
> http://www.petrange.co.uk/breathe-comfort-dog-coats-with-underbelly


Hi Julie, yes I did see it but decided to go for the other one anyway. I know it won't cover the bald patch on his neck but I though the other one might restrict his movement more. Got the colour and size I was after too 

Clare
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been doing some more research and it's quite common for the dog to quickly improve once the steroids start working...so Obi isn't Superdog or anything! Well he is to me...but don't tell him or he might get a big head .

I have noticed a massive increase in drinking and hunger already. I feel so sorry for him re the food but I'm trying not to give in as I really don't want to make him obese while on the steroids. I do think that there is a positive in this though. He was good with training but never massively motivated by food. I think now I could get him to do anything for food. So might have to do some more intense training while he's still on the steroids . Obviously will wait till he's physically fit first but he's going to be on them for a while, even after he seems normal again.

Clare
x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

My sister's Spinone has been on steroids for years due to a skin condition, she's managed to get my sister to move her 5 o'clock feed to 2:30 as she is so hungary, however she has managed to keep her weight down, but she is a terrible scavenger when out on her walks and has been know to devour a whole pigeon before it could be wrestled away from her!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor, poor Obi - we girls know what it is like to be hungry!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Get well soon Obi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just a very quick post to say he's home and looking so much better than I was expecting!
> 
> When they brought him out I was sitting on the floor and he just buried his head in my lap and cried. I was crying. Other people in Reception were crying..all very emotional but just so very happy to have him home.
> 
> ...


Just started crying at my desk! 

SO happy for you Clare. 

Turi x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

SO HAPPY FOR YOU ALL. Well done little Obi - What a fighter!


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

So glad Obi is home - What a strong little boy -


----------

